# buying a car



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

I am planning to buy a used car when we relocate to Spain in a few weeks, probably a 4-wheel drive. Does anyone have any advice? Thank you.


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

www autoscout24 es - quite a good site - I keep an eye on this one for my forthcoming move.

There is a link in the forum that shows the amount of "transfer tax " payable on secondhand cars - I think you will pay more for 4x4 cars and/or cars of 2.0 litre and more.

Also there is an online Insurance Comparison site - in Spanish of course but Google Transalate in Internet Explorer transalates each page into English :

www rastreator com

Have Fun !!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

calpeflyer said:


> www autoscout24 es - quite a good site - I keep an eye on this one for my forthcoming move.
> 
> There is a link in the forum that shows the amount of "transfer tax " payable on secondhand cars - I think you will pay more for 4x4 cars and/or cars of 2.0 litre and more.
> 
> ...





Sandraw719 said:


> I am planning to buy a used car when we relocate to Spain in a few weeks, probably a 4-wheel drive. Does anyone have any advice? Thank you.



:welcome:

as calpeflyer says there are some useful links here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

including comparison websites & a whole section about cars & driving here in Spain


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I also like coches.net which is the same sort of thing as the above site.


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

Do you need to have residencia to buy a car in Spain? Or can you buy a car after registering on the padron but before getting residencia?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ExpatWannabee said:


> Do you need to have residencia to buy a car in Spain? Or can you buy a car after registering on the padron but before getting residencia?


non-residents can buy a car - although some dealers will tell you that you have to have padrón &/or resident certificate  - legally you don't (since non-residents wouldn't have either) 

you *do* need a NIE number & proof of address eg. escritura


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Theoretically you don't need either ,just an address to register it too & a passport.That's all I bought my first one with.2nd one I used the 'green cert;' as it was easier than passport but I could have done the same.
Otherwise how would all the non-resident holiday home owners buy their cars ?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Too slow again !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Too slow again !


:lol::cheer2::tongue:


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

I have proof of being on the padron, and rental papers for a house for a year. But no NIE. I thought that came with the residencia. Can I get it separately before applying for residencia?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ExpatWannabee said:


> I have proof of being on the padron, and rental papers for a house for a year. But no NIE. I thought that came with the residencia. Can I get it separately before applying for residencia?


you can - but if you're living here you might just as well do it at the same time

one fee


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks! Very helpful.


----------

